# Going back to the indoor gym?



## Hardy (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi All. I'm thinking of going back to my indoor gym, but am undecided as yet. Can't find any evidence of it being either a good or bad idea. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 21, 2020)

Hardy said:


> Hi All. I'm thinking of going back to my indoor gym, but am undecided as yet. Can't find any evidence of it being either a good or bad idea. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.
> Thanks


I’m contemplating doing the same. It’s open and numbers are severely limited. 
I know others who’ve gone back to their gyms and they’re all saying how impressed they are and how safe it all feels.


----------



## helli (Aug 22, 2020)

The main thing that has put me off is the lack of air conditioning. My understanding is this is not allowed and instead the gym must try to ventilate. 
My gym without air con would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 22, 2020)

I believe air cons depends on the type. I don't do Gym's but my Chiropractors had there's on in the heat wave a couple of weeks ago and that was what I was told.


----------



## Edwin Wine (Aug 30, 2020)

I am not going back to the Gym. I have found a couple of Apps which seem to get the same or better results at home. There is also a stretching one. Free simple. Saves a fortune reduces risk. I also now walk twice a day every day


----------

